# A pointer on scribes



## DrafterDan (Feb 15, 2021)

Okay, maybe it's just a pointer. I needed something to help me take my mind off of life stuff, so off to the lathe we go. I intend to use this in helping mark out various designs in flashlight creation, so it's mostly relevant to this forum (I hope).

Brass, and I like facets on my writing instruments. Since this was meant to be a simple build, I didn't take too many photos. 







No pictures of the slitting saw, but it was pretty straight forward. Here I'm making flats to drill for pins. Yes, I did put a spacer in the slot to avoid deflection. Plus, I don't get too many chances to use my spindexer. I had a "clearance is clearance" image, but can't find it now. Probably missed the face of indexer with the quill by thirty thou. Planning is important (says the person right after they realize they need it).






Brass is easy to work, this is basic hobby-shop .080" thick stuff. It will probably bend with use, but I was after a neat looking design.






There's a local shop that makes fountain pens, and I liked how they did the clip, so I unabashedly copied it. No regrets.






The idea came from Kara's Pen Co, the top pencil is one of theirs. I lost the cool carbide-tipped point I planned to use, so I used a 3/32" bit sharpened and oil-hardened. I may replace it later, if I ever find where that thing went. 






This creation was more to get me back into machining, have not had much time for this hobby recently. Enjoyed it!
~D


----------



## nbp (Feb 24, 2021)

Wow that’s really neat! Gotta love an elegant but simple tool. How does the tip stay in there? Is it just press fit?


----------



## Hoop (Feb 26, 2021)

Looks nice. Is it on a hinge with a spring? Brass has virtually no springiness to it and will stay bent when it is bent. Grade 5 titanium is an excellent material for a clip like this.


----------



## MikeWill07 (Mar 29, 2021)

DrafterDan said:


> The idea came from Kara's Pen Co, the top pencil is one of theirs. I lost the cool carbide-tipped point I planned to use, so I used a 3/32" bit sharpened and oil-hardened. I may replace it later, if I ever find where that thing went.


Thank you for sharing this pencil, wonderful work!


----------



## DrafterDan (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks all. Nothing fancy here, I wasn't thinking of the clip to be very functional, more to allow me to index it in my hand easier. The hardened tip is just locktite-ed in place. I'd purchased a special hardened carbide, and just found it a day ago. So I'll update this with the proper carbide tip. Ideally, I shoot for a 1 thou interference fit, so it's nice and snug.


----------



## nbp (Apr 3, 2021)

You could make a cool pencil out of that thing. Thread the barrel and make some slits in it so it can spread enough to slide the thick drafting leads in, and then make a threaded collet to screw on it that would clamp it tight around the lead.


----------

